# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Ταραξάκος

## stefos

Η κοινη ονομασια του λαχανικού ταραξακος ποια είναι?
Με ποια ονομασια θα το ψάχνω στην λαϊκή?
Συγνώμη αν έχει αναφερθεί κάπου και δεν το έχω εντοπισει

----------


## Pidgey

Αγριοράδικο ή Πικραλίδα

http://www.iama.gr/ethno/PathiseisHp...p%20Miltos.pdf

Από το θέμα του jk21: *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## stefos

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## binary

Στέφανε Καλησπέρα.

Μπορείς να βρεις και σε μαγαζί με βότανα... σε σακουλάκι. Όπως επίσης και 'τσουκνίδα' για παράδειγμα.

----------


## panos70

εγω ταραξακο το βρισκω στη λαικη

----------


## jk21

Ταραξακο στην αθηνα τουλαχιστον δεν βρισκεις στη λαικη .Εχει μικρα πριονωτα φυλλα ,που μοιαζουν με το ραδικι 

αυτο ειναι ραδικι (αν προσεξετε να φυλλα δεξια αριστερα δεν ειναι αντικρυστα αλλα ζικ ζακ ) και μεγαλωνει πολυ σε υψος και κανει μπλε με μωβ λουλουδι 




και αυτος ειναι ταραξακος ,χαμηλο φυτο με κιτρινο λουλουδι

----------


## gpapjohn

> εγω ταραξακο το βρισκω στη λαικη


Κι εδώ στα Γιάννενα βρίσκεις πάντα στη λαϊκή αλλά αλλά και από διάφορους μικροπαραγωγούς, έχει και η επαρχία τα καλά της.

----------


## stefos

Στα μαγαζιά με βότανα είναι αποξηραμένος? ή χλωρός?
Αποξηραμενος είναι το ίδιο αποτελεσματικος με τον χλωρό?

----------


## jk21

σε αυτα με βοτανα ,αποξηραμενος .Εχει τα περισσοτερα απο τα θρεπτικα του στοιχεια και σιγουρα αυτα που κανουν καλο σε χολη συκωτι .Απλα να ειναι απο μαγαζι που παιρνει καποιος συχνα βοτανα και δεν ειναι κακοσυντηρημενα 

φρεσκο βεβαια αρεσει περισσοτερο στα πουλια ,να το τσιμπανε στα καγκελα

----------


## antonispahn

Για μενα οτι καλυτερο μπρορει να προσφερει η φυση στα πουλια μου, δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα χωρις αυτο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα για να μην ανοιγω αλλο ποστ γραφω εδω, θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε αν καποιο απο τα φυτα της παρακατω φωτο ειναι ταραξακος;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που μοιαζει στο λουλουδι και στο φυλλο λιγο ,δεν ειναι ταραξακο αλλα γαλατσιδα .Δες και εδω

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα και εγω νομιζα πως πετυχα φλεβα   :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jk21

και γαλατσιδα μπορει να δωσεις στα πουλακια

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ ευχαριστω πολυ.
Εχω κατεβασει την φωτο με τον ταραξακο και ψαχνω να τον βρω καπου θα τον πετυχω δεν μπορει!!!

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη γαλατσιδα εδωσα και εγω πολυ στα πουλια, νομιζα οτι ειναι ταραξακος! Στο εξοχικο ειναι γεματο......Η γαλατσιδα τι καλο εχει?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πρόλαβε ο Δημήτρης , κανένα από αυτά Νικόλα . Και στα άλλα παιδιά που ¨βρίσκουν¨  στις λαϊκές δεν νομίζω να είναι ταραξάκος αλλά αγριοράδικο .  Ο ταραξάκος δεν συμφέρει λόγω ότι δεν τον τρώνε και δεν τον μαζεύουν  ...

----------


## jk21

δειτε εδω για τη γαλατσιδα 

http://greenchef.gr/2012/12/%CE%AC%C...dia-picroides/

και εδω για την επιδραση στις καρδιαγγειακες παθησεις  (και του αγριοζωχου )

http://estia.hua.gr:8080/dspace/bits...tychiaki16.pdf


οσο για τον ταραξακο ,πρεπει να ειναι καποιο υποειδος του , καποιο που σπανια βρισκεις στη λαικη ως αγριοχορτο λεγομενο και σαν καβουρακι  .Οπως ειπε και ο Γιαννης δεν ειναι ευκολοβρετος

----------


## nikolaslo

Εχω δει 3 διαφορετικα χορτα με παρομοιο κιτρινο λουλουδι θα τα βγαλω φωτο καποια στιγμη και αυτα να μου πειτε μηπως τον πετυχα

----------


## nikolaslo

Μηπως ειναι αυτο;

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα σιγουρα αυτος ειναι ,αν δεν με μπερδευανε τα δυο κλαρακια με μπουμπουκακια μικρα που δεν εχει βγει ακομα το λουλουδι .Στον ταραξακο βγαινει ενα ενα το ανθος και οχι δυο μαζι σε ενα κλαρακι που φαινεται σε αυτα και δεν καμπυλωνει προς τα κατω το κλαρακι

τα φυλλα παντως δειχνουν ταραξακο και οχι falce dandelion που ειναι το μοναδικο που ισως να το μπερδευαμε 


ψευδοταραξακο 
http://www.weedalogue.com/catsear/

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη ακυρο ειναι δυο φυτα μαζι τα ξαναβγαζω φωτο και τα ανεβαζω

----------


## nikolaslo



----------


## jk21

αριστερα falce dandelion  , ψευδοταραξακο 
http://www.weedalogue.com/catsear/

και δεξια ταραξακο (υπαρχουν διαφορα υποειδη ,αυτος εχει κοκκινωπο στελεχος αλλα ειναι σιγουρα )

----------


## nikolaslo

Πωπω δεν φανταζεσε ποσο με χαροποιει το γεγονος οτι τον βρηκα απο εδω και περα θα τους βαζω εναλαξ με  γαλατσιδα μπροκολο και μηλο  ::   :Party0038:

----------


## jk21

και το χορταρικο αλλα και το μπουμπουκι ,μολις κλεινει το λουλουδι και παει να ασπρισει το χνουδι πανω ,μια ημερα πριν ανοιξει και το παρει  ο αερας

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ θα βαλω τους συναδελφους να μαζευουν ολη μερα

----------


## jk21

ο Ταραξακος αυτη την εποχη βρισκεται στο πικ της αναπτυξης του ! ψαξτε και θα τον βρειτε σε καθε παρκο αλλα και αλλου στην υπαιθρο στους αγρους 

Σημερα ειχα αλλο ενα << ταραξακο παρτυ >> για τα καναρινια και τις καρδερινες μου !!! (το πραγματικο μεγεθος ειναι το διπλασιο σχεδον απο οσο φαινονται στη φωτο )

----------


## stefos

Στο εξοχικό γύρω γύρω αγροί αλλά απο ταραξακο δεν μπορω να βρω ! Εν αντίθεση με την γαλατσίδα που βρήκα παρα πολύ φέτος και τα πουλιά φαγανε πολύ ! Μήπως δεν γίνεται εύκολα παντού ο ταραξακος ? Ή αυτό συμβαίνει ή δεν τον βλέπω ο γκαβος χαχαχα!

----------


## panos70

Στο γκαζον μου εχει δασσος απο ταραξακους , δινω στα πουλια συνεχεια μερα παρα μερα ,εκτος αν βρισκω και καμια τσουκνιδα η ζοχιες  τοτε τα δινω εναλαξ

----------


## jk21

Συνηθως υπαρχει αναμεσα στο γρασιδι

----------


## eyes lf

για να δουμε τα δικα μου φυταρια απο ελληνηκους σπορους ΤΑΡΑΞΑΚΟΥ 
για δοκιμη πριν ενα μηνα ειχα βαλει 3 σπορους 
*σημερινη φωτο 
*


εδω ηταν στις 2 Αυγουστου δλδ *πριν 20 ημερες
*

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν μεγαλωσουν και αλλαξουν ,αλλα μου φαινεται γραφουν ταραξακο και εχουν αλλο σπορο ... δεν τον αναγνωριζω προς το παρον .Αυτο που εχω συνηθισει τουλαχιστον στη φυση ....

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δέσπω αυτά δεν είναι ταραξάκος ...

----------


## eyes lf

> δεν ξερω αν μεγαλωσουν και αλλαξουν ,αλλα μου φαινεται γραφουν ταραξακο και εχουν αλλο σπορο ... δεν τον αναγνωριζω προς το παρον .Αυτο που εχω συνηθισει τουλαχιστον στη φυση ....


τα φυταρια μεγαλωνουν και αρχισαν τα φυλλα να αλαζουν μορφη ....* τελικα ειναι Ταραξακος η τζαπα τα καληεργω ?*

----------


## stefos

Δεν μοιάζει με την φωτογραφία που έχει βάλει ο Δημήτρης .Κατι άλλο θα είναι  πάντως αν είναι βρωσιμο δώσε στα πουλιά.Σιγουρεψου πρώτα

----------


## jk21

και ομως παιρνουν σχημα φυλλων ταραξακου ,αλλα σε μεγαλο μεγεθος και μπορει να ειναι ειτε καλλιεργησιμο υβριδιο ή υποειδος αλλο πχ οχι το officinale αλλα καποιο απο ειδη που δεν υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα 

θα το διαπιστωσουμε ομως 100 % οταν θα βγει το κιτρινο λουλουδακι με το χαρακτηριστικο μπουμπουκιασμα μετα

----------


## legendguards

Taraxacum officinale



Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και μια ωραια πανοραμικη χορταστικη φωτο

----------


## stefos

το κλωναρι που στηριζει τον ανθο τρωγεται? ο ανθος?

----------


## jk21

οτι θες τρωνε αν τα μαθεις  ....

οι καρδερινες αφηνουν το κλαρακι και το δινω στα καναρινια που τους αρεσει περισσοτερο και απο τα φυλλα

----------


## stefos

τον τσακιζουν!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πανω απο μισο μετρο  ...

----------


## amastro

... με το συμπάθιο.

----------


## tasos-mo

https://www.facebook.com/standearth/videos/1015383513714922

----------


## jk21



----------

